

ShowHN: ShareVideos MVP - derektc

http://173.255.221.38/ShareVideos/splash.php<p>ShareVideos is an easy way to send and view a number of videos without creating a playlist in youtube.<p>Hi guys,<p>After lurking on HN for so long I decided it was high time to kick myself in the butt and create something. So here's my MVP. It would be nice if you could give me feedback on whether you would use a simple tool like that, and the features that you want to see in such an app. I'm journaling my entire process of coming up with an idea to the actual implementation and marketing of a product, so yeah, stay tuned!<p>Thanks in advance,
Derek
======
JerusaEnt
what problem is this solving?

Why can't someone just use the regular youtube URL?

~~~
derektc
It's a quick way to share a number of videos, say perhaps some new songs that
you would want to share with your friends

